# Royalton - Punta Cana Dominican Republic



## bretc (Jun 24, 2017)

Just got back from Royalton in Punta Cana and wanted to post the offers I was given as a guide in-case anyone is interested in purchasing at this location. This included the Diamond Club privileges.

The resort is part of Travel Smart. I have never heard of them so I can not comment.
They are also a member of RCI which involves points instead of a deeded week as I have no knowledge of RCI points or of Travel Smart  I declined the below offers.

Travel Smart has 9 resorts 3 in DR...4 in Jamaica and 2 in Mexico. The brochure also shows 2 in Saint Lucia that shows "Opening in 2017"

There is several dozen "Affiliated Resorts" that the "bank weeks" they offer are supposed to be good at for a total of 31 locations.

Points required per room changed based on month of travel. 
High - July / Aug / Nov / Dec
Value - May/ June / Sept / Oct

I believe the banks weeks are good for 50 of 52 weeks..Xmas is one I remember. 

I was offered 10 "banks weeks" on a 15 year right to use. That moved up to 15 banks weeks on a 30 year right to use.

In regards to RCI points:
I was offered 25,000 points at $16,900 

I noticed that the model they show on the tour took 36,500 points so I asked the price of 40,000 points

I was then told that moved me up to the "Preferred" status
40,000 points for 15 year right to use was $24,500 with no additional closing costs. They mentioned that at price they would also offer me up to $1000 back for air fare for 10 of the 15 years. 

I did asked what 40,000 points would be on a 30 year right to use.
That price was $32,800 and 15 banked weeks.

I have a copy of the Travel Smart Resort Collection 2017 I can scan and send if anyone is interested if not avail online.

I have never purchased directly from a developer but I dont really see much on resale for the Royalton in DR so let me know if this was a good deal that I missed out on. 

Hope this helps...


----------



## AllenWoodruff (Jun 26, 2017)

That is interesting.  I have been considering going to the Royalton next year.  How did you like the resort?  How was the food, drinks and service?  The pictures on TripAdvisor look beautiful and it gets mostly good reviews.


----------



## bretc (Jun 26, 2017)

AllenWoodruff said:


> That is interesting.  I have been considering going to the Royalton next year.  How did you like the resort?  How was the food, drinks and service?  The pictures on TripAdvisor look beautiful and it gets mostly good reviews.



The resort is fantastic and top it off with the Diamond privileges and that is what made me take the tour.  Swim out rooms..steps away from the ocean. Within a few feet from shore kids finding Sea Urchins, bring your snorkel mask.

The difference is night and day when you visit Memories Splash as I was able to check out 3 different rooms  chatting with the cleaning ladies in the morning. 
Food takes a little getting used to as I'm more of a burger/fries type of guy. The best restaurant IMHO is the Hunter (steakhouse) which is free for Royalton guest but I think $35 for a couple of two if you are guest of Memories Splash.

Name brand liquor (Jack Daniels/Jim Bean) is avail for Diamond guests of both resorts with your own bar.
Beach has lounge chairs and beds on the ocean and you get your drinks/food brought to your location...Please tip.
The walking distance between the two resorts is less then 3 mins...There is a Tram that runs between the two but found it quicker just to walk.
Water park closes at 5pm. I believe the pools shut down at 7pm. 
Both resorts have a diamond only pools. One at the Royalton is adult only if I remember correctly.
By the time you finish dinner there is usually a singer/band outside playing and a show nightly at 9pm.
Night club on main floor and a sports bar that I think is open 24/7.


----------



## AllenWoodruff (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks, bretc.  I am looking forward to going there.  I was definitely going to go with Diamond privileges.


----------

